# New Portabe Bbq Grill



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nothing real fancy. The DW and I thought we would look in to a Weber Q for the OB but stumbled across this on clearance at Lowes. Thought we would give it a try.... wish us luck.....


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I like it!
How much and how many BTU's?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

$48 and 10,000 BTU


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> $48 and 10,000 BTU


I've got a Perfect Flame full size BBQ from Lowes, it's great..think it's a 57,000BTU 3 burner and all the goodies..(who needs a side burner) but it's a great grill. sturdy construction, can get up to 600 degrees quick. Hopefully the portable Perfect Flame is as good ... may actually check it out tomorrow at my local store


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have the full size also and really like it. 3 burner, rotisserie, side burner (never used), stainless.The only thing I dont like about the full size is the porcellin grates. Im still getting used to having to be carefull of chipping the porcelin off.

Hopefully this one works as good! I like how the legs fold and the cover locks closed, I planning 2 tanks and utiinsils stored inside.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet....Is it all stainless inside as well









Thor


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That grill looks very nice indeed.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> Sweet....Is it all stainless inside as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

on the subject of bbq's: my grates go wet







and now I am having rust...what to do?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

From what i have learned, stainless steel or porcelen coated grates (if you dont chip off the porcelen) should help minimize or eliminate rust if taken care of. If the surface gets scratched or chipped enough they will begin to rust. Inherant to the type of use bbq's get the scratching and chipping will happen in a matter of time. At home i dont use metal on my porcelen grates to help protect them. so far so good. If they are simple metal grates the rusting will start earlier.
Hopefully that helps. If the grill is old enough im sure rust eventually start.

DT


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice looking grill. Hopefully 10K BTU will be enough. Good find


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Very nice looking grill. Hopefully 10K BTU will be enough. Good find


I was wondering about that too. I have no experience with the smaller grills so i did not know what to expect. Does 10K BTU seem too low?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's exactly what I've been looking for - something in between the $20 pieces of junk and the $150 jobbies.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. I got mine at the M5 - Haggerty store. There were 4 left.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

dpthomasjr said:


> Very nice looking grill. Hopefully 10K BTU will be enough. Good find


I was wondering about that too. I have no experience with the smaller grills so i did not know what to expect. Does 10K BTU seem too low?
[/quote]

My Coleman Roadtrip grill has two round 10K BTU burners, so 20K BTU total. This grill makes plenty of heat even when the large grill is covered with steaks.

By comparison, the smallest of the popular Webber Q grills (100 & 120) only have 8500BTU and do very well with it. Their mid sized models (200 & 220) have 12,000BTU, and the large model (300) has 21,700BTU.

You'll probably be OK with the 10K so long as the grill is designed well and not too large.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I use the same type at work every friday and it cooks wonderfully


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> I use the same type at work every friday and it cooks wonderfully


Good to hear!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I ordered it online, and will pick it up at the store tomorrow.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I wanna work with you !!











Doug30506 said:


> I use the same type at work every friday and it cooks wonderfully


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

California Jim said:


> My Coleman Roadtrip grill has two round 10K BTU burners, so 20K BTU total. This grill makes plenty of heat even when the large grill is covered with steaks.


After looking at the Coleman Roadtrip that you have, I started to wonder if this grill could replace the stove top burners on the factory outdoor grill. It looks much more practical. Any ideas?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Airboss said:


> My Coleman Roadtrip grill has two round 10K BTU burners, so 20K BTU total. This grill makes plenty of heat even when the large grill is covered with steaks.


After looking at the Coleman Roadtrip that you have, I started to wonder if this grill could replace the stove top burners on the factory outdoor grill. It looks much more practical. Any ideas?
[/quote]

It can indeed if that's what you prefer. Coleman makes actual metal potholder burners, and the hinged top of the grill is also removeable if it gets in your way. The Roadtrip really is the most versatile grill out there. But if your just grilling then there are lots of great grills to chose from too.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

It looks awfully big for a portable.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

California Jim said:


> My Coleman Roadtrip grill has two round 10K BTU burners, so 20K BTU total. This grill makes plenty of heat even when the large grill is covered with steaks.


After looking at the Coleman Roadtrip that you have, I started to wonder if this grill could replace the stove top burners on the factory outdoor grill. It looks much more practical. Any ideas?
[/quote]

It can indeed if that's what you prefer. Coleman makes actual metal potholder burners, and the hinged top of the grill is also removeable if it gets in your way. The Roadtrip really is the most versatile grill out there. But if your just grilling then there are lots of great grills to chose from too.
[/quote]

Thanks, CJ, but I think I just found the perfect one for me. I had been looking at the wood pellet BBQs for the house like the Traeger when I came across this beauty. How does a portable wood burning grill sound to you all? It sure butters my bread. Check it out: Woodflame Delecto. They also make a smaller one called the Gusto.

Thanks to the original poster who got me back on the search for a great portable grill and also saving me the expense of buying a Traeger for the house. Well, for now anyway.


----------

